

Technology and The Evolution of Storytelling - sohkamyung
https://medium.com/art-science/technology-and-the-evolution-of-storytelling-d641d4a27116

======
javajosh
Maybe if you were working on a storyteller AI you could start with the minds
behind animated films, people like Lasseter, and really dig into how they
work. Animated films are unique in that there is always a strange and magical
interplay between the frame and the story. The relationship is very much like
that between 'code' and 'process' in that we "...we conjure the spirits of the
computer with our spells."[1]

It's not a bad place to start, as the kinds of expressivity (degrees of
freedom on the face, for example) you need to make a good movie are exactly
the data-structures you'd need for a reasonable simulation. Camera, lighting,
pacing, and sound all require their own expressivity independent of actual
decision making. That is, the data-structures exist before the values are
placed within them, and film-makers _know_ what those structures are, at every
level of abstraction.

Yes, this is all very hand-wavy, but cut me some slack, it's Sunday!

[1] Excerpt From: Harold Abelson and Gerald Jay Sussman with Julie Sussman.
"Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs."

